

Why closed source sucks - jorgem
http://www.red-gate.com/products/dotnet-development/dotnet-demon/

======
LarryMade2
All I can say is get used to it.

Sometimes even in open source support just ends; unless you know how to patch
bugs/fix dependency drift then you may be SOL there too.

Only best defence is know what your project's dependencies are and mitigate
for potential loss/change.

~~~
dllthomas
_" unless you know how to patch bugs/fix dependency drift"_

Or are willing to pay someone who does...

~~~
informatimago
Whouah! You mean I COULD patch bugs, fix dependency drift or have somebody do
it for me against (reasonable) payment at all? That's wonderfull!

Try to do that with Microsoft Windows or Microsoft Word!

